# 16' standard Clackacraft driftboat



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

good shape, always covered
comes with oars, anchor, and good condition Adams trailer 
ready to fish.....$3,500
Idaho Falls
(208) 227-0692

Comes with a cover, a new guide row seat that has a backrest. call Jere for Details


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

What year and can you throw up some pics?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I probably can not- it is my brothers in IF- he was a guide for years he is anal about anything he owns. I will get what info he can give me- the only reason he is selling it is because of his hips- he getting a low side so it's easier for him to get in and out .


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh man. You're killing me! I'd jump on that in heart beat, but business has been a bit too slow this year. Dang it man!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I know a few guys looking..but can't help without info & pics:?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing I can do about it- he is old school and figuring out how to deal with a camera would probably give him a heart attack.- I have talked with him- I am sure it won't last long in Snake River country. It is well worth the money.


----------

